# nvidia inspector screenshot button?



## vizezeo (Mar 25, 2020)

I just made an account to ask about this. I wanted to frame cap a game with nvidia inspector but i pressed the screenshot button 3 times and it says that those screenshots gets uploaded to this website but where and how do i delete them?


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 25, 2020)

They get uploaded to Techpowerup.org if you don’t know the URL, no way to find them


----------



## uco73 (Jul 24, 2020)




----------

